# Whats the best turbo for our 1.8T's? K04? Garrett? T03/04?



## miked197474 (Apr 3, 2002)

Garrett is ball bearing, are the others? I think Ive also heard of a KKK turbo, seriously, thats not a bad joke im dropping in there either. Just wondering. Thinking of getting a stage 3 but was just wondering if they are using the best turbo or not! Thanks


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: Whats the best turbo for our 1.8T's? K04? Garrett? T03/04? (miked197474)*

This one is good








So's this one








And this bad boy


----------



## k03powered (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Whats the best turbo for our 1.8T's? K04? Garrett? T03/04? (miked197474)*

depends on how much hp do you want...
I say if you want 250 HP go for GARRETT T25-T28, running 20psi in it.

[Modified by k03powered, 1:51 PM 5-12-2002]


[Modified by k03powered, 1:52 PM 5-12-2002]


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Whats the best turbo for our 1.8T's? K04? Garrett? T03/04? (miked197474)*

The "best" turbo is a matter of opinion and aplication. Some people would never dream of changing thier turbo to anything bigger than a K04. Others believe that the GT25 (APR Stage 3) turbo is one of the best out there for the 1.8t. Others believe the T-28 or T3 or T3/T4 turbo's are all good for thier car. Depends on if you want to live will big turbo lag and get big HP numbers or have a nice flat power curve and quick spool up. I would go for the APR Stage 3 kit. The dual ball bearing turbo spools quickly and gives great power. Also the kit looks stock except for a DV and larger MAF sensor.


----------



## miked197474 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Whats the best turbo for our 1.8T's? K04? Garrett? T03/04? (GTibunny16v)*

Which ones have quick spool up? which ones give the most hp/torque? which ones are better for reliability?


----------



## JoshmkII (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Whats the best turbo for our 1.8T's? K04? Garrett? T03/04? ([email protected])*

Im kinda really enjoying my t3/t4








it does take some time to spool, but you start feeling it at about 3000 rpms, and by the time it hits full boost .. well I think the term is "stupid fast".


----------



## yoVWmon (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: Whats the best turbo for our 1.8T's? K04? Garrett? T03/04? (GTibunny16v)*

How hare is it to bolt on a T28, T3, T4 to our cars. What needs to be done to fit one of these turbos to our cars.


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: Whats the best turbo for our 1.8T's? K04? Garrett? T03/04? (yoVWmon)*

GT25 is perfect for me, there is no lag, I'm gone before you can blink.


----------



## adame (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: Whats the best turbo for our 1.8T's? K04? Garrett? T03/04? (miked197474)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think Ive also heard of a KKK turbo, seriously, thats not a bad joke im dropping in there either. Just [HR][/HR]​I hope you have heard of that seeing as a KKK turbo is on your car.


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: Whats the best turbo for our 1.8T's? K04? Garrett? T03/04? (JoshmkII)*

Hey JoshmkII, where can I find the values of a suitable T03/T04???
I need there numbers:
T04e COMPRESOR SIZE
INDUCER SIZE
EXDUCER SIZE
COMPRESOR A/R RATIO
TURBINE A/R RATIO
I think with this number I can built my own T03/T04


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Whats the best turbo for our 1.8T's? K04? Garrett? T03/04? (27psiBoom)*

For T3/T4 compressor maps check out the turbonetics site. I personally like the E .46 or .50 trim with a .48 A/R turbine stage III. The GT30 is also very cool. 
I also think the GT 25/40 could be an excellent choice as well with 78% efficiency up to 1.8 bar and well over 400hp flow. No data on 1.8T applications though.
Speedy G


----------



## ibizacupra (Nov 23, 2001)

Don't forget IHI turbos tho.
Roller bearing and excellent spool up and sustained boost at high rpms.
Gets me 360bhp in my small port Ibiza and 414bhp in my large port MKIV
They work very well.
One of only a few options over here in the UK.
Kits made by http://www.Jabbasport.com
regards
bill


----------



## Markitos (Oct 24, 2002)

I love T3R. My Seat Leon needs it!!!!


----------



## BlackFury6 (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: (Markitos)*

if i were to get a GT25 turbo, would i need to get a whole kit or could i just upgrade the turbo itself? and where can i scoop one up?


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (BlackFury6)*

t3/t4E 50 trim, .48a/r stage III turbine


----------

